# Good online 'whitegoods' suppliers on the Costas?



## LDN2ESP (Jul 24, 2015)

Wanting to buy new upon arrival, but not sure how easy this is with warranties etc and communicating if not very good with the Spanish language.

Are there any companies with an online service that deliver and actually offer easy warranty enquiries if there are problems?

I'm not expecting John Lewis service, but there must be a company that can communicate beyond the Spanish language? Any tips on Spanish companies that you can call if not great with the lingo for white goods purchase delivery and service?


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Good luck in your search but, "English", "online" and "customer service" all at the same time and in Spain- sadly I think not


----------



## Rockpea (Sep 11, 2015)

We considered using Worten - they're meant to be pretty good. In the end we went to a local electrical shop in the next village (San Javier, Murcia) and bought a washing machine and fridge freezer there. They didn't speak much English at all, and our Spanish is very basic! But we managed - and not only was the price reasonable, but we ordered at 11am and they were delivered that evening and installed for free. We were so pleased to give business to a local trader rather than a big corporate business.

Pea


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Rockpea said:


> We considered using Worten - they're meant to be pretty good. In the end we went to a local electrical shop in the next village (San Javier, Murcia) and bought a washing machine and fridge freezer there. They didn't speak much English at all, and our Spanish is very basic! But we managed - and not only was the price reasonable, but we ordered at 11am and they were delivered that evening and installed for free. We were so pleased to give business to a local trader rather than a big corporate business.
> 
> Pea


Your experience matches ours, we always prefer to use local suppliers where possible. We also find them very responsive and willing to replace anything which might be faulty without quibble, they have a local reputation to uphold and know that word of mouth recommendations (or bad reports) are very important.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Local suppliers and small ie not the local Carrefour if possible. Once you've been a couple of times you might find they recognize you and will value the support that you are giving their local business. I find the local suppliers, in general terms, more knowledgeable, more willing to oblige and of course a lot closer 0 more accessible if you have questions/ complaints etc.


----------



## Kenny B (Dec 31, 2014)

I agree with utilising the local traders, We used Avalinos in Fortuna and found them very helpful.
Yes a little more expensive but not much, bought, delivered and installed on the same day.
We also had them supply and fit new aircon units.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

We`ve done well with Euronics, local shop but online website. I browse online and then print my choice and go and arrange delivery in the local shop.


----------

